# WTB: Eddy Merckx Extra Corsa SLX 54cm ADR Team Frame



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking for a oldie but classic Eddy Merckx Steel SLX Corsa Extra in a 54cm size. Prefer a Team ADR paint job. Blue with Pearl white and Green accents. I had one of these back in the early 90's and kick myself for ever selling it. Does not have to be perfect, will repaint and restore. Will consider any Team colors in that exact model.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Um . . . ebay?


----------

